# Cemetery sounds



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, I am looking for a good soundtrack for a cemetery. I don't want music, just soft breeze, the occasional cricket or bird, and some slight grasses in the breeze. Anybody know where I can find a nice loop-able file for this?


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

dont you kids do searches anymore??


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

here ya go http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c8c1b35fc5a615e57f7ec40ada4772a6e04e75f6e8ebb871 the guy who made this is genius i say


----------



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, zero, I found that one earlier, but I don't care for the church bells, and the crow seems too active for me. Where else can I find some of these? Maybe I just need to go and record an actual cemetery? Maybe I could get some sound effects and mix my own?

I like the crickets and the wind in this one, but the groaning/moaning ghost sound is a bit too fake.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Did you check this thread yet? (First Post)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/97000-my-stuff-still-out-there-ya-all.html

All kind of stuff there. It's a little confusing at first but I found some great stuff I'm going to use this year.


----------



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

LadyRohan, Thanks for the reference. There aren't any there that are long enough for me, but there are great samples. I think I will use some of the files and mash some up in acidPRO to make one that suits my taste. These sounds are greatly appreciated!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool that sounds like it may work for what you want to achive. I usually play various music. This will be the first year in a long time I do sound effects.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

ernstdesigns said:


> Thanks, zero, I found that one earlier, but I don't care for the church bells, and the crow seems too active for me. Where else can I find some of these? Maybe I just need to go and record an actual cemetery? Maybe I could get some sound effects and mix my own?
> 
> I like the crickets and the wind in this one, but the groaning/moaning ghost sound is a bit too fake.


hmm,, well not much sounds in a real cemetery,, i got the cricket and wind sounds of free sites on the net,, i also used acid to make that loop,, its all out there,, you just gotta find it and loop it


----------

